# Anyone induced lactation to breastfeed their adopted baby?



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm gatecrashing from the Surrogacy Section - hope you ladies don't mind

My surrogate baby is due in just over 9 weeks. I REALLY want to breastfeed. My GP is currently doing some research as to whether she will be able to prescribe motilium (domperidone) for me, but I have stockpiled some fenugreek and blessed thistle. 

I bought the Medela In Style Advanced double electric breast pump, and while I am waiting on my GP getting back to me though it might be a good idea just to start pumping to get my breasts ready? - don't know if I'm doing the right thing or not. Should I be taking the fenugreek and the blessed thistle now, or should I wait until I start producing something/anything?

I have looked at the Newman Goldfarb protocols and they do look amazing, but my doctor won't give me the BCP before of raised blood pressure, so the best I can hope for is domperidone + herbs and the worst scenario is just pumping and herbs.

If I pump religiously for 9 weeks and take the herbs (and hopefully the domperidone too) do you think that is long enough to get any milk in to the feed the wee one. Obviously I'm hoping that once she starts feeding, her natural suckling and feeding will be the best way to bring my milk supply fully in.

I'm also going to buy some medela SNS so that I can have skin to skin and breast feed immediately baby is born.

Any advice gratefully received. I'd hate to think that all those hours spent pumping would just be a waste of time, but I had heard that some people can induce lactation just pumping alone and thought it had to be worth a try.

Thanks in advance for your advice - any of which will be gratefully received

Val x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

I have heard that some of some people being able to start milk production from pumping alone  So I say go for it, it can't hurt 
I hope your gp can help  
The problem is in the UK that adoptions can take a few months to go through so by the time the little one is placed with the adoptive family the child is weaned etc. I know some adopters who adopt out of the uk do try and bring on milk production to be able to feed their little one 

 and I hope it works well 

x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Val, 
Congratulations Mummy! on your impending arrival! I have just popped upstairs and found a small bit in one of my adoption books on breastfeeding adopted babies, basically a short section from a mum who was able to do this. She stated that after being matched she started pumping for 10 minutes ever 2 hours and after some time (days?weeks?) it doesn't say she began to get some drops of milk. She fed her daughter until she was 3 1/2 months when her DD found her thumb and then wasn't interested. One point that she made though was that it wasn't about the amount of milk produced but rather the bonding. 
Have you thought about contacting La Leche or the Breastfeeding Network for support? 
All the best, go for it I say,even if you top up with bottles I'm sure it will be a wonderful experience for you both.
Viva
X


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you ladies for your kind responses.

I am just going to go for it and see what happens - at the end of the day, it is the bonding more than anything that is the most important, and if I get a decent supply of milk, then all the better.

Thanks again.

Val x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i was going to mention La leche League..they would have a local volunteer who you could chat to, and if she couldnt help then she'd almost certainly know someone who could, as far as i know they are the bee knees when it comes to breastfeeding advice and help
good luck, i'm certain it will be a lovely experience for you both 
kj x


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Val

Im interested in this too - please let me know how you get on. I think its fascinating and what a wonderful experience it must be!! Thanks to others re La Leche League too, im gonna do some reading....dunno if will do this, but interested all the same.x


----------

